# Can someone post the E-mail address of Glock talk?



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

I keep getting 501 not implemented when I try to go their web site, for the last week. Thanks


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

[email protected]

their site works for me


----------

